

Ask HN: MacBook Pro or Air+Cinema - tamersalama

This would be my main setup. recommendations?
======
baxter
Based on reviews such as Ars Technica's[1], I'd say that the Air could be used
as a primary machine provided you are happy with the modest CPU and willing to
upgrade the RAM from 2GB to 4GB.

[1]: [http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/11/the-future-
of-n...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/11/the-future-of-notebooks-
ars-reviews-the-11-macbook-air.ars)

